# Round Bales vs Big Square Bales



## GeneRector

Howdy! I've noticed that some parts of the country make round bales and other places make big squares. 
Where I live in Texas the only time I see the big square bales is when I am on the interstate and a truck load goes by.

It seems to me that the big squares would be easier for loading; however, what are the advantages and disadvantages

with rounds vs squares? Your views are appreciated. Around where I live it is mostly coastal bermuda hay.

Always, Gene


----------



## JD3430

Well, I am strictly round bales and have wanted to switcth to big squares off/on for years.
Round balers are cheaper, like 1/4-1/3 the price of square balers and the tractor to run a round baler is smaller and less expensive and bettr on fuel and probably cheaper to fix
Round bales when net wrapped, shed water much better. They can sit outside for a year and still be edible whereas square bales soak up water like sponges. Round bales can also be wrapped green like haylage.

Square bales are much easier to stack/load and in my area, pay slightly more per ton, but with the cost to produce them, the higher sell price only recoups a small portion of the savings making round bales.
On hilly ground, large squares dont roll away like round bales. Big square balers probably move a little faster since while you're making a bale, the already made bale just falls off the back. All round balers, except some of the most expoensive/advanced designs only make 1 bale at a time

I'm sure there's other comparisons that can be made.


----------



## mlappin

Biggest thing about big squares here at least, you better have plenty of help to get em picked up. If the grounds moist by morning they'll have absorbed enough moisture to mold.


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD is mostly accurate except both types get wrapped for haylage.


----------



## swmnhay

You can bale about the same tons per hr with a 5x6 rd baler as a lg sq baler.You can feed it in faster to make up for the time it takes to wrap and dump the bale with a rd baler.


----------



## CowboyRam

One thing I noticed several years ago when we were selling hay to the dairies; the big rounds got discounted on the online auctions compared to the big squares. Most likely due to the fact that it is harder to haul big rounds than big squares.


----------



## rjmoses

I'd love to do smaller big squares, but, from everything I've read, your moisture has to be down around 12%. I seldom get down to 16%.

Then there's the baler cost and heavier tractor requirements. The economics just don't work.

Ralph


----------



## OhioHay

rjmoses said:


> I'd love to do smaller big squares, but, from everything I've read, your moisture has to be down around 12%. I seldom get down to 16%.
> 
> Then there's the baler cost and heavier tractor requirements. The economics just don't work.
> 
> Ralph


We do smaller big squares. Start applying acid at 14%. We don't like to bale over 20% as it seems to get a little dusty for the horse market at that point.


----------



## JD3430

CowboyRam said:


> One thing I noticed several years ago when we were selling hay to the dairies; the big rounds got discounted on the online auctions compared to the big squares. Most likely due to the fact that it is harder to haul big rounds than big squares.


Big (tall) rounds are rare around here. Overpasses make transportation of 2 layers almost impossible.


----------



## Uphayman

We do both 3x3x8 squares and 4x6 rounds(net wrapped). Usually only do rounds when ordered. However, few years back the round baler saved us when the transmission puked on the big square baling tractor. Advantage to squares is stacking, hauling, faster baling ( tons per hour) than a 4x6. We're picking up a couple new accounts for this years crop and they want rounds. They're buying off the field and doing their own transport. This is an opportunity, weather permitting , to run both balers to fill orders. Only need to get the squares off that evening. Personally prefer squares. Providing both options increases the customer base.


----------



## Palmettokat

Have a producer here who bales small square and then they are package in a large square bale and tied, maybe even wrapped. Have another who does the same or he just uses large square baler. One thing I noticed about the last guy was he loads them into enclosed trailer and they stacked three high and just fit inside the width. He sells mostly I have been told to a company who uses it to shred for seeding on road ways.

Few years back and think it was somewhere in Texas he shipped several tractor loads there.


----------

